
Shipping buggy code: The most critical skill for a programmer - codingismycraft
http://codingismycraft.com/index.php/2017/09/27/shipping-buggy-code-the-most-critical-skill-for-a-programmer/
======
Michielvv
I feel one of the reasons so much software appears broken is exactly by
leaving these decisions in the hands of programmers. This mostly happens
because nobody else wants to make the decision either.

However, what constitutes a small bug vs a large one is very different for a
programmer than for business. 'Just a spelling error in the signup form' may
decide if someone becomes a customer. While some rare edge case can take up
weeks of reworking a solution, may have been covered just by a business
decision not to support that case.

I'm still looking for a better way to deal with this as most QA testers aren't
capable either to decide whether something is just a detail that everyone will
gloss over or an important detail that makes all the difference for a
customer. Both often end up in the same large bin of 'some day' issues where
developers cherry-pick what they feel like. (until a customer complains of
course)

~~~
codingismycraft
I agree that the classification of a new feature or anything that has to do
with the presentation layer is not exclusively a developer's choice.

More than this though, assuming that the stakeholder has a clear decision
about issues related to UX (as your spelling error you are referring as an
example)it is up to the senior developer to decide about the deployment
readiness of the platform. As an analogy you can think of the distinct
responsibilities of an architect vs a civil engineer in the construction of a
building.

